# Beer



## JLD (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Guys

i need to stock a bar soon and need to get in touch with some suppliers of alcoholic beverages in Mallorca.
I know that Mil Begudes is one of the biggest but i need to find out the names of the others so i can play them off against each other for the best deal..

please can you help?

Julian


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seems that there is a Mahou factory in Mallorca and that they sell it wholesale there too. The name of the street is Licorers, which looks like "liquor" to me so it may be worth your while taking a stroll down there!

*Mahou - San Miguel*

C/ Licorers (Pol. Ind. Marratxi), 162
07141 Marratxi (Mallorca)
971 604 794


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I suspect that as soon as you get there every beer rep in Mallorca will be banging on your door..........


----------



## JLD (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks again for the great information.


----------

